# Just another inexpensive leveling feet project.



## BigRed (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello fellas,
I read through the forum quite often and you guys are deserving a very warm THANK YOU.
I have three Teenagers a Full Time Job averaging 50 hours a week and do quite a bit of volunteer work during the weekend.
That said My shop is slowly taking shape and I am no expert but enjoy learning and fabricating my own needs. I am resourceful and tend to re-purpose things often.
Just thought I'd share a recent set of leveling feet I made with items just accumulated in the shop  over the years.
4x1-1/2" casters off a toolbox (that received an upgrade) some Threaded bolts, washers and nuts. 
I recently came across some hard rubber casters at a yard sale for 5.00 the set of four and am so pleased with how these turned out and function that I'm going to make some leveling feet ( Anti-vibration) for that 80 Gal compressor.
I prefer to not bolt down and anchor any equipment because my shop tends to morph quite often depending on the task at hand.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Red. Necessity truly is the mother of invention. Nothing better than taking throwaways and turning them into something useful. Cheers, Mike


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 21, 2021)

Well sorted and creative reuse.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TomKro (Apr 21, 2021)

Good idea.  

Sure beats the look of my hockey puck levelers.  

TomKro


----------



## springer (Apr 21, 2021)

I feel your pain on the 80 gallon compressor. I've fought mine for the last 12 years and finally have a solution. 

I bought a heavy duty pallet jack off Craigslist for $70 and now put anything that makes sense on a pallet. I put my 80 gal compressor on a pallet, bolted it down with large lag bolts. That secured it to keep it from walking, dampened the vibrations but also makes it completely mobile and a breeze to move when needed. 

Owning a pallet jack seemed ridiculous before I had it, now I couldn't be without it. It easily stores out of the way under any equipment I have on a pallet.


----------



## Just for fun (Apr 21, 2021)

Looks like a nice job Big Red.


----------



## BigRed (Apr 21, 2021)

springer said:


> I feel your pain on the 80 gallon compressor. I've fought mine for the last 12 years and finally have a solution.
> 
> I bought a heavy duty pallet jack off Craigslist for $70 and now put anything that makes sense on a pallet. I put my 80 gal compressor on a pallet, bolted it down with large lag bolts. That secured it to keep it from walking, dampened the vibrations but also makes it completely mobile and a breeze to move when needed.
> 
> Owning a pallet jack seemed ridiculous before I had it, now I couldn't be without it. It easily stores out of the way under any equipment I have on a pallet.


Thanks Springer,
I do happen to own  a pallet jack and while quite beneficial, quite frankly I just got tired of having to walk around or over the pallets.  I still have stacks of unmixed cement and cinder blocks on some custom sized pallets that get the attention given by the pallet jack. 
Not knocking your solution for It has duly served its purpose over the years and while it may work great for you i am just ready to try something different. My compressor just only recently came off a 4x4 frame  If the new leveling feet don't work out I will revisit the notion of putting back on a pressure treated platform. Thanks.


----------

